# Any caad12 owners out there yet?



## bjb85runner

*Any CAAD12 owners out there yet?*

If you have one please share a photo and your thoughts.:thumbsup:


----------



## SummerSux

I orderd my 105 Black and Green CAAD12 Yesterday from the LBS, should be here in a week or so. There were 25 on the dealer site. So excited! Was planning the Ultegra build but tried a different 5800 105 bike and it felt super sweet and Ultegra wasnt available til October, so I saved the $500 on the 105 bike for a new wheel set.

Now the question is, what wheel set???


----------



## bjb85runner

Nice.....If you don't mind me asking whats the price on the 105 model?


----------



## SummerSux

$1630. MSRP's are now on the Cannondale website with colors. Feel like it's a great deal. The new 105 feels very Ultegra-like


----------



## young

just got mine today, still in box. just waiting to get off work:cryin::cryin:


----------



## Doogz

just got her!


----------



## jeepsouth

Doogz said:


> just got her!
> View attachment 309105


Sweet!!
Interested to know how it rides compared to the CAAD10, if you've had CAAD10 experience.


----------



## bjb85runner

jeepsouth said:


> Sweet!!
> Interested to know how it rides compared to the CAAD10, if you've had CAAD10 experience.


Please let us know how it rides. I'm looking at the Ultegra model in the other color way. Seems like a great value for $2100


----------



## Doogz

bjb85runner said:


> Please let us know how it rides. I'm looking at the Ultegra model in the other color way. Seems like a great value for $2100


Took it out for for a 40 mile ride today 3k ft climbing at a 19 mph avg. I previously had a caad 9. No 10 experience. It rides amazing. I have an entry level carbon bike and this thing blows it out of the water in responsiveness and comfort. I find myself cruising up hills I felt sluggish on previously. The ultegra build up is the best way to go the components are all quality. I did change out the bars for a 3t aeronova but that's just cause I love them.


----------



## SynSyn

A set of Mavic Ksyrium (about $500) or Ksyrium Elite (about $700), perhaps. Prices include Mavic tires.


----------



## young




----------



## bjb85runner

Very Nice^:thumbsup:

Let us know what you think compared to your other bikes owned.


----------



## young

bjb85runner said:


> Very Nice^:thumbsup:
> 
> Let us know what you think compared to your other bikes owned.


will do with comparsion between my synapse and tcx. 

so far only got about 20 total miles on it. feels quick. handles nice.

its built for speed, thats for sure.


----------



## Roland44

young said:


> will do with comparsion between my synapse and tcx.
> 
> so far only got about 20 total miles on it. feels quick. handles nice.
> 
> its built for speed, thats for sure.


Nice! I am thinking about ordering one and a comparison would really help me decide


----------



## young

Roland44 said:


> Nice! I am thinking about ordering one and a comparison would really help me decide


what bike are you riding now?

i wish i had tried out the caad10 but thats beside the point.

compared to my carbon synapse disc. caad12 has the edge on handles, but thats a given i would say.

the ride is stiff but not bone jarring. far from it. compares very similarly to a tarmac disc i have access too.

the stock build (this dura ace model) is very well put together. but it would def benefit from some nicer wheelset. 

still getting some more saddle time on it. but so far so good.

weight with pedals, cages and sisl2 crankarms came at 17.8 pounds.
size 50, 170mm cranks
not the lightest bike out there.

wil report back if any issues come up. let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## SynSyn

young said:


> what bike are you riding now?
> 
> i wish i had tried out the caad10 but thats beside the point.
> 
> compared to my carbon synapse disc. caad12 has the edge on handles, but thats a given i would say.
> 
> the ride is stiff but not bone jarring. far from it. compares very similarly to a tarmac disc i have access too.
> 
> the stock build (this dura ace model) is very well put together. but it would def benefit from some nicer wheelset.
> 
> still getting some more saddle time on it. but so far so good.
> 
> weight with pedals, cages and sisl2 crankarms came at 17.8 pounds.
> size 50, 170mm cranks
> not the lightest bike out there.
> 
> wil report back if any issues come up. let me know if you have any other questions.


Nice looking bike! I would consider the Mavic Ksyrium Pro Disc wheelset, lightweight and durable with a positive feel. The Ksyrium Pro Carbon SL T Disc (which I haven't tried) are even lighter, but then you will have to run tubular tires only.


----------



## young

SynSyn said:


> Nice looking bike! I would consider the Mavic Ksyrium Pro Disc wheelset, lightweight and durable with a positive feel. The Ksyrium Pro Carbon SL T Disc (which I haven't tried) are even lighter, but then you will have to run tubular tires only.


it came with ksyrium disc. i got a set of industry nine i25 discs i planned to run on them.


----------



## SynSyn

young said:


> it came with ksyrium disc. i got a set of industry nine i25 discs i planned to run on them.


Nice set of wheels and light!. But then, I suppose, you won't be able to run the Shimano ice tech rotors, which come only for Centerlock hubs. And their cooling system is quite effective, especially in long descends, as it really keeps the temp down. By the way, I was referring to the Mavic Ksyrium Pro Disc wheelset, not the Ksyrium Disc, which I believe the CAAD12 DA comes stock with.


----------



## young

yea i know. 150-200 gram difference. between the 2, non pro to pro. that wheelset aint worth 1250 retail. so many better options in that price range. plus its a narrow rim 16mm. not the best option if you plan to run 25mm+ tires.

ive used sram HS1, HSX, centerline and shimano center rt-99 with both system without any overheating issues. currently the i25 has 140mm KCNC Kasditor Rotors and even those were more than enough on 50mpg decents. but i weigh 125 so thats a factor for sure.


----------



## SynSyn

young said:


> yea i know. 150-200 gram difference. between the 2, non pro to pro. that wheelset aint worth 1250 retail. so many better options in that price range. plus its a narrow rim 16mm. not the best option if you plan to run 25mm+ tires.
> 
> ive used sram HS1, HSX, centerline and shimano center rt-99 with both system without any overheating issues. currently the i25 has 140mm KCNC Kasditor Rotors and even those were more than enough on 50mpg decents. but i weigh 125 so thats a factor for sure.


Yes, I guess rider weight does make a difference. By the way, how would you compare the Synapse (what specs is yours, if I may ask) to the CAAD12?


----------



## young

SynSyn said:


> Yes, I guess rider weight does make a difference. By the way, how would you compare the Synapse (what specs is yours, if I may ask) to the CAAD12?




its outdated already lol

but its a 2015 carbon disc di2.

compared to caad12, faster handling, stiffer ride be the 2 things that jump at you riding them back to back.


----------



## SynSyn

young said:


> its outdated already lolbut its a 2015 carbon disc di2.compared to caad12, faster handling, stiffer ride be the 2 things that jump at you riding them back to back.


Good looking bike, your Synapse! Do you mean the CAAD12 has faster handling and stiffer ride?


----------



## young

yup compared to the synapse but that doesnt mean its a dawg by no means. synapse is as fast as its engine wants to go and just love its for the century plus rides.


----------



## AVL Thumper

Quick question for you lucky guys with the new CAAD12's...how many spacers come stock on the stem? The webpage shows a 25mm top cap, but it looks like by the pictures that there my be some additional height to play with. The reason I ask is because I'm 6'6" with a 38" inseam. I'd like to know my options before ordering. Thanks!


----------



## young

AVL Thumper said:


> Quick question for you lucky guys with the new CAAD12's...how many spacers come stock on the stem? The webpage shows a 25mm top cap, but it looks like by the pictures that there my be some additional height to play with. The reason I ask is because I'm 6'6" with a 38" inseam. I'd like to know my options before ordering. Thanks!


my 50 came with 30mm additional (1 x 15mm and 3 x 5mm) to the 25mm top cap. as seen here.


----------



## AVL Thumper

young said:


> my 50 came with 30mm additional (1 x 15mm and 3 x 5mm) to the 25mm top cap. as seen here.


Thanks! Just the information I was looking for.


----------



## awjpca

Hey guys, I'm not sure if it's just me, but do the fork blades seem a lot shorter on the CAAD12 than on previous iterations?


----------



## Dan Gerous

awjpca said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure if it's just me, but do the fork blades seem a lot shorter on the CAAD12 than on previous iterations?


The legs are thinner and straighter but length is more or less the same, maybe even a tad longer now that the geometry is built around 700x25 tires (used to be based on 23's) and they're now long enough to fit 28's... Maybe it's because they are not as curvy that they appear shorter to you?


----------



## AVL Thumper

Placed an order for a 63cm caad12 105. Glad I quit procrastinating and pulled the trigger....my LBS told me there are only 4 in that size available. 

Pretty excited. Had a Synapse back in 2006, but I've been XC mountain biking for the past 10 years.


----------



## awjpca

Dan Gerous said:


> The legs are thinner and straighter but length is more or less the same, maybe even a tad longer now that the geometry is built around 700x25 tires (used to be based on 23's) and they're now long enough to fit 28's... Maybe it's because they are not as curvy that they appear shorter to you?


Woops, my mistake. I was talking about the length from front to back rather than from crown to dropout.

Do you know why they went towards a thinner blade? I much preferred the look of the longer one, now it kind of looks like there's a pencil supporting the front.

The straightening of the blades definitely make it seem thinner, but it physically looks thinner just below the headtube without influence from a straighter blade.


----------



## SummerSux

[Got my Green and Black 105 build about 2 weeks ago. Just got the new wheelset on yesterday and man it rode great. The stock Aksiums wheels are super sluggish, junk. (sold them on CL in 2 days, whew) Got some 24mm wide Neuvation clinchers that weigh in at about 1500g and 25 mm Conti GP's on it. Took about 1.25 lbs off. Feels much better now. Weighed in at 17.14 lbs with 105 pedals, bike computer and cages on her! So probably a mid 16 lb build without the add on's. 

5800 shifting feels refined and crisp, no need for Ultegra IMO. spent the extra dough on wheels.
Coming from a Carbon Felt F5, ride and cockpit feel is very similar.

Feel this bike is the best bang for the buck out there these days.


----------



## Dan Gerous

awjpca said:


> Woops, my mistake. I was talking about the length from front to back rather than from crown to dropout.
> 
> Do you know why they went towards a thinner blade? I much preferred the look of the longer one, now it kind of looks like there's a pencil supporting the front.
> 
> The straightening of the blades definitely make it seem thinner, but it physically looks thinner just below the headtube without influence from a straighter blade.


It's thinner for aero purposes. It's the same shape as the new Evo fork with it's TAP design (truncated aero profile). Basically, the back of the legs have a 'micro' kamm tail, like a round/oval tube with the rear section chopped off. It might also help confort.


----------



## terbennett

That 105 model is more than enough. Rode both 105 and Ultegra back to back. I'm a seasoned rider and as usual, couldn't tell the difference. Dura Ace is noticeably different but if Dura Ace is out of your budget, 105 is the way to go. Trust me, you won't miss Ultegra unless you have to be part of the Ultegra crowd. It's just a slightly lighter, polished 105 as I previously mentioned. I am toying with ordering the Black Inc, since my CAAD10 is running 9000 already. Still 105 5800 is really good stuff and my LBS is selling the CAAD12 105 for around $1500.


----------

